# Riddle me this - Rating system rigged?!



## ThaUBBA (Feb 13, 2016)

So there is an older gentleman in my neighborhood whose car broke down 2 weeks ago. We got talking and he agreed to pay me $25 a week to drive him to work, (this was all before I was even a driver for Uber) He works less than 2 miles away and it usually takes only a few minutes so I agreed to take him and help him out. 

Now, I just started driving for Uber and only have completed 8 rides up until this (non of which included the gentleman. My app rating as of last night was at a 3.86. (I missed a turn and in all honesty if I received a 1 star from this, I understand). Other than that the other rides went great imo and everyone seemed friendly and happy. But that's not the problem. 

So, I asked this gentleman if he would like to use the Uber app instead as the cost would only be with $1 over or under the agreed $25 a week anyways. I told him it would help me get back on track with a good rating and him getting to/from work wouldn't be affected. This is a win-win for the gentleman and Uber, just really not me as I would end up netting more if I just drove him for $25/week but thats ok because the differnce is small and I'd rather not be one of the guys that gets deactivated after 30 rides lol. Anyways, I picked him up from work last night, he gives me a 5 star. Drove him to work this morning, he gives me a 5 star. My App rating is still a 3.86?!?! My rating on the Partner site was at a 5 prior to last night prior to these 2 rides, now my Partner rating on the site is a 4.2. How after 8 rides do I have a 3.86, after 2 more with both 5 star ratings am I still at a 3.86?!


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Did you try logging out of the app and log back in again to update your stats?


----------



## ThaUBBA (Feb 13, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Did you try logging out of the app and log back in again to update your stats?


Ya, multiple times and even shut off entire phone. Still a 3.86, uhhh


----------



## ThaUBBA (Feb 13, 2016)

So, all that's happen thus far without taking any rides since is. App is still at 3.86 and Partner site is now a 4.18 from a 4.20.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

ThaUBBA said:


> So, all that's happen thus far without taking any rides since is. App is still at 3.86 and Partner site is now a 4.18 from a 4.20.


I guess you've tried clearing the application data and cache too.
Well fiddlesticks . I dunno if you thought about trying to
uninstall and reinstall the app. That might not work either.

So it's established that your app is going screwy. Next, the ratings problem.
Ordinarily, it's a good idea not to worry about the ratings at first. 
On the other hand, you know too much about it now and so we'll have to
take you with us, we can't leave you here tell the others. Get in the car......

Aside from that, mathematically speaking, it will still take 
quite a few rides to bring that average back up to the safe zone.
Not all rides are rated anyway. 2 out of 3, maybe 3 out of 4 rides.
It varies. If you're going to do a bunch of rides, like say 100 rides
in the next few days, the ratings will take care of themselves.

Doing one here and one there and driving your neighbor back n forth
on the platform might seem like a good strategy, but look a the math:
4.18 for 10 rides - something's not right here. It's either 4.1 or 4.2, 
cannot be 41.8 stars divided by 10. Who rated you X.8 on one trip ?

Anyway, 10 rides with 40~ stars and the next 20 rides @ 5 stars
if your neighbor helps out and also if you're not flagged or deactivated
for pre-arranging all these ride hails, you've got 140 something stars.
Divide that by 30 rides and ta-da you got like a 4.7 or something close.

If that is the desired result, there's some math to back it up.

To just drive and get into the swing of it and give a bunch of rides
and not vex over the ratings right now, at least not yet, could be a
far better approach to improve the situation. Your call.


----------



## ThaUBBA (Feb 13, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> I guess you've tried clearing the application data and cache too.
> Well fiddlesticks . I dunno if you thought about trying to
> uninstall and reinstall the app. That might not work either.
> 
> ...


Thank you, very helpful indeed.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

ThaUBBA said:


> Thank you, very helpful indeed.


 Of course, you're very welcome.

Did you get your ratings to update on your phone ?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ThaUBBA said:


> So there is an older gentleman in my neighborhood whose car broke down 2 weeks ago. We got talking and he agreed to pay me $25 a week to drive him to work, (this was all before I was even a driver for Uber) He works less than 2 miles away and it usually takes only a few minutes so I agreed to take him and help him out.
> 
> Now, I just started driving for Uber and only have completed 8 rides up until this (non of which included the gentleman. My app rating as of last night was at a 3.86. (I missed a turn and in all honesty if I received a 1 star from this, I understand). Other than that the other rides went great imo and everyone seemed friendly and happy. But that's not the problem.
> 
> So, I asked this gentleman if he would like to use the Uber app instead as the cost would only be with $1 over or under the agreed $25 a week anyways. I told him it would help me get back on track with a good rating and him getting to/from work wouldn't be affected. This is a win-win for the gentleman and Uber, just really not me as I would end up netting more if I just drove him for $25/week but thats ok because the differnce is small and I'd rather not be one of the guys that gets deactivated after 30 rides lol. Anyways, I picked him up from work last night, he gives me a 5 star. Drove him to work this morning, he gives me a 5 star. My App rating is still a 3.86?!?! My rating on the Partner site was at a 5 prior to last night prior to these 2 rides, now my Partner rating on the site is a 4.2. How after 8 rides do I have a 3.86, after 2 more with both 5 star ratings am I still at a 3.86?!


The app doesn't update as often as it does on the partner site. Your rating on the site is the correct one


----------



## ThaUBBA (Feb 13, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Of course, you're very welcome.
> 
> Did you get your ratings to update on your phone ?


My app rating did go up a little bit, now at a 4.15 from the previous 3.86 and on the website its now a 4.21. So heading in the right direction, slowly but surely. I live in Vegas so I'm trying to be pretty careful about the times I'm out. Driving people to the strip isn't hard or even a lot of waiting, just have to go offline pretty fast once pax is dropped off, have to avoid the sloppy people until I get settled in a bit. Thanks for your support though, much appreciated.


----------



## ThaUBBA (Feb 13, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> The app doesn't update as often as it does on the partner site. Your rating on the site is the correct one


I've heard the opposite actually. In fact, my app said 3.xx while my site said 5 still and that was after the ride Im fairly certain got me the 1*


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ThaUBBA said:


> I've heard the opposite actually. In fact, my app said 3.xx while my site said 5 still and that was after the ride Im fairly certain got me the 1*


The rating on app hasn't changed in 3 days. My total rated trips has changed, the rating on the website (partner dashboard) has changed.

I had a puker Friday night, shortly after I was told I was awarded a cleaning fee I noticed my my 5 star trip count went down. My rating on the website also went down. Currently the app still has 4.81 on the website 4.79. I haven't driven since the incident. I belive the 4.79 to be correct.


----------



## ThaUBBA (Feb 13, 2016)

So, my app hasn't changed from a 4.15, on the site it is now up to a 4.35. Moving in the right direction, wow does it take a while. Finger crossed I don't get another low rating, could really set me back.


----------



## ThaUBBA (Feb 13, 2016)

Update, app still hasn't changed from 4.15 but site is now 4.48.


----------

